# Is certification really necessary to get a job? (CPC)



## mkline820 (May 13, 2016)

I am planning on doing CPC certification, but some sources I have seen have said it is not necessary to have a certification to be a coder. Yet I think every single job posting I have seen has mentioned CPC or other certification as a standard requirement. It seems that maybe it is_ technically_ possible to be a coder without certification, but for the purpose of finding a job it is pretty much required.  Do those of you with experience agree that you need to have a CPC certification to find a job?
-Meg K


----------



## CodingKing (May 13, 2016)

There is no law that you have to be certified to be a coder but its going to be next to impossible to get a coding job with out being certified.


----------



## cgaston (May 13, 2016)

I was a Biller from 1999-2003 and I had a knack for coding so I did code some things for the practice. However, my pay did not increase because I was still technically just a Biller.  Once I got certified in 2004 my title changed to Coder and I did get a raise.  

I absolutely know I would not have gotten any of my subsequent coding jobs without my certification (and experience!)

The CPC shows you are qualified for the position. I imagine if an employer was deciding between two candidates and one had their CPC and the other didn't they would lean towards the on with the certification.  Besides, if coding is what you want to do why wouldn't you want to learn how to do the job properly?


----------



## shayapatten  (May 13, 2016)

I was coding about 3 years before being certified, but I am also a/r experienced. so it made the transition a little easier


----------



## CodingKing (May 13, 2016)

cgaston said:


> I imagine if an employer was deciding between two candidates and one had their CPC and the other didn't they would lean towards the on with the certification.



True. Its hard enough for someone who is newly certified to find a position let alone someone without certification.


----------

